# Need a Financial Advisor?



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Fellow PFF members,

I am a Financial Advisor in Pensacola and wanted to let everyone know that I am offering complimentary consultations to discuss your financial planning, investment, or life and health insurance needs.

I have 14 years of experience in the financial services industry, the company I represent is a Fortune 300 company and my associates and I currently manage over $90 million in assets. I am fully licensed in Florida and Alabama to offer securities (stocks, bonds, mutual funds, etc.), life insurance and health (disability and long-term care) insurance and variable annuities. When it comes to investing; my philosophy is focused on _Need_, not Greed. I don’t believe in taking on any more risk than necessary when developing strategies to help my clients reach their financial goals. I do believe in proactively managing my client’s accounts on a regular basis, creating efficient, balanced and cost-sensitive portfolios based on each client’s personal situation, and developing a long-term relationship with each and every one of my clients. If you’re already working with an advisor or broker, or if you’re the type of person who likes to manage your own investments, I offer second opinions. If you’re currently participating in your company’s retirement plan, I offer personalized advice that you likely don’t receive from your employer’s plan provider.

If you, or someone you know, would like to chat please PM me with your contact information and I will follow up with you and give you more details about how I help my clients and the services that I offer.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

*401(k) Rollovers*

Fellow PFF members,

As many of you know, I am a Financial Advisor in Pensacola and I wanted to share with you one of the more popular topics of discussion that I have had with many of my clients, recently. It revolves around 401(k) plans. 

As you might imagine, many people have left their jobs (either voluntarily or involuntarily) or are in the process of changing jobs, and they are wondering what they should do with their previous employer’s 401(k) plan funds. The answer can depend on many things, including whether the plan is employer- or self-directed, the number of investment options available within the plan, possible beneficiary limitations within the plan, along with other considerations.

If you or someone you know has recently left an employer and has questions about what to do with your 401(k) plan, I would be glad to explain the options available to you. And yes, I am still offering complimentary consultations to discuss your financial planning, investment, or life and health insurance needs.

Please PM me with your contact information and I will follow up with you and give you more details about how I help my clients and the services that I offer.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Er........NO.:huh:


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

rude


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Cruiser,

All I can say is WOW. 

“Systemic Evil”. “Cabal’s grip”. “Conjur and Rape”. “Theft via Usury”. “Willing Obfuscation”. You are quite the wordsmith. Evidently, you are quite the conspiracy theorist, as well. And finally, it is more than obvious that you have not a clue as to what a holistic financial planner does for a living. 

In the interest of keeping things civil and to maintain some modicum of professionalism, might I ask that you refrain from interjecting your obtuse commentary from this public networking forum and send me a PM if you would like to learn more about what I do and how I help my clients?


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Agreed Very Rude. No need to hijack the mans thread. Get a life.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

If lcrusier was interested in genuine communication and information he would have opted for a polite response or a pm... instead he wants attention. 

Respect the op's networking thread with the same respect you would want regarding discussion of your professional livelihood.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Fellow PFF members,

It should come as no surprise that the vast majority of us have been left with a bad taste in our collective mouths from the events impacting Wall Street and Main Street the past few years. Further evidence of this is the recent mid-term elections, where American voters, angry at politicians and mistrustful of government, voted out many of the incumbents. 

The perception that the financial services industry is in it to serve themselves, rather than help the investing public, is evident in the cynicism prevalent today (witness the negative comments on this forum.) Trust me; this is something I (and other financial planners) have to contend with on a regular basis. Many people mistakenly believe that we somehow have some control or impact on the financial markets or economy because of what we do for a living. 

Among the ways I have found to combat these perceptions and practice my profession with honesty and dignity has been to provide comprehensive (holistic) financial planning, to provide proactive, prompt and consistent service to my clients, and to always strive to stay informed through ongoing continuing education. By definition, comprehensive financial planning is a term used to describe the analysis of multiple financial concerns together at the same time. Typically, a financial advisor will consult with an individual or family to discuss personal finance issues such as retirement, taxes, college funding, estate planning, debt management, investments, and protection planning. The result is a strategy for accomplishing the individual’s or family's goals that is implemented and monitored over time. While investment planning and managing client’s portfolios is certainly an important part of the process, it is by no means the only part. 

Also, just to be clear, there are various ways investment managers, financial advisors/planners, brokers, and insurance agents are compensated. They can include fee-for-advice, commissions paid on products purchased, ongoing trails paid for products purchased (as opposed to upfront commissions) to a combination of one or more of these. I personally have the latitude to tailor my compensation based on the needs and preferences of my clients. Many of my clients gladly pay me an annual fee for ongoing advice and proactive management in helping them reach their financial goals – both short- and long-term. Others look to me for singular, specific assistance with their investing or insurance needs. In those cases, I don’t charge a financial planning fee unless there is a need to prepare an asset allocation analysis to determine how best to position their portfolio.

Anyway, my apologies for “derailing” my own thread, but I hope all of you can appreciate my desire to restore credibility to my original posting. Many thanks to those of you who respect and value the importance of following proper decorum on a networking forum such as this one, and I hope you will also respect and understand that any future commentary exhibiting a lack of taste or decorum will not be acknowledged or dignified by a response from me.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Well said.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Shameless marketing bump!


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done, Tim. Regards to you and your family!!


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

LuckyLady said:


> Well done, Tim. Regards to you and your family!!


Same to you, Bert. If I don't run into you before then, hope to see you at the Hargreaves.

Take care!


----------

